# Maryland shows



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Does anyone know of any Maryland bird shows coming up?
I looked on google but the site that had states and shows listed had Maryland empty


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Lancaster, Pennsylvania*

*Hi STON3D, The NPA will be having the GRAND NATIONAL at Lancaster,Pennsylvania on JANUARY 8,9,AND 10. i don't know how far that is from you but it is one of the better shows and should have about 5000 birds.* GEORGE


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh thats awsome!
thanx for the info
Im not sure how far it is either
I think its like 2 to maybe 4 hours max from me but im not sure
ill google map it and see


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That would be neat if you can go, it is awsome seeing all those breeds in person.....


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll be at the Grand Nationals too!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> I'll be at the Grand Nationals too!


Lucky you, Karijo! Please take and post lots and lots of pictures!

Terry


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

I might go. Its about 4-5 driving hours away from me. Ill see what happens.


----------

